

Google+ About To Hit 10 Million Users  - brackin
http://mashable.com/2011/07/12/google-10-million/

======
brackin
Impressive, surely this can't 'just' be early adopters like many say? I mean
considering Google has total integration between search, mail and other
products I feel Google+ can be very successful. Also this is about a 1/5 of
MySpace and it's still in a private beta.

